# Cranberry Villas owners



## adrake9156 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd like to hear from owners who have received a "Special Assessment Invoice"
I'm more than disturbed at my resort sending me an an invoice because of delinquent owners. The notice cites the Owner base aging and the downturn of the economy causing an operating deficit. I'm of the opinion that both these causes will get worse. If other initiatives are not found, this so called "one time special assessment" will occur on a regular basis. My condo corporation is apparently already in financial distress based on their auditors report.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 26, 2015)

The same thing happened quite a few years ago at the Lodges at Horseshoe Resort after Carriage Hills & Carriage Ridge were built. Many of The Lodges' owners stopped paying their maintenance fees so the rest of the owners fees went up to cover. I believe near the end, the maintenance fees were up around $2000/yr. (see another thread in this section about the court case) A good HOA (if there is one) will go after delinquent owners or repossess the units to sell to owners who will (hopefully) pay.

Good Luck!

~Diane


----------

